# NAC OPEN UK 2010 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

1st Lee Quinn

2nd Stephen Gill

3rd Johny Simpson

Masters Over 50

1st Derek Jones

2nd David Foo

3rd Gordon Pasquill

4th Jim Moore

5th Jimmy McGlone

Masters Over 40

1st Shaun Watson

2nd Ken Prescott

3rd Jon Kidd

4th Joe Nicholas

5th David Cartwright

Novices

1st Kade Kendall

2nd Michael Garner

3rd James Carr

Mr Athletic Class 2

1st  Paul Robertshaw

2nd Ifan Evans

Mr Athletic Class 1

1st Peter Sanson

2nd Ian Sutherland

3rd Preemyslav Dabrowski

Juniors

1st Adam Baines

2nd Rochard O'Hara

3rd Amandeep Bhatoa

Mr Class 3

1st Gary Hutton

2nd Ricardo Correia (best presentation)

3rd Mark Beeden

4th David Hemis

Miss Figure over 35

1st Kim Byrne

2nd Debbie Keating

Mr Class 2

1st Neale Cranwell

2nd Darren Smith

3rd Martin Williams

Miss Figure under 35

1st Leah Caddick

2nd Rebecca Smith

Mr Class 1

1st Paul Thomson

2nd Gareth Ward

3rd Michael Walsh

4th Adrian Sutcliffe

5th Shaun Rennalls

Overall Mr Athletic Paul Robertshaw

Overall Miss Kim Byrne

Overall Mr Neale Cranwell

If you copy and paste anywhere else, credit D 'n' S Video


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

congrats to pete samson winning his class


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Pics are on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you know how many competed in the Masters over 40's class mate ?


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

There were just the 5 in the over 40's

Regards


----------

